# How was the Tenn. soap and candle gathering?



## Martin (Apr 29, 2008)

Have not seen any comments on it. How was it?

Sonja


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Sonja, the reason is it has not happened yet.  The TN Soap Gathering is set for May 17th.  Here is more info;

http://home.earthlink.net/~tnscsocial/index.html

Paul


----------



## Martin (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh my bad .  For some reason I thought it was last weekend.
No wonder no one is talking about it


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Rest assured, the few of us from this forum that are going will be sure to talk about it when we get back.  

Paul


----------



## Barb (Apr 30, 2008)

i think the ohio one was last weekend.


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 30, 2008)

WHAT OHIO ONE?????????????????   :shock:   Did I miss something??? k


----------



## Barb (Apr 30, 2008)

gallerygirl said:
			
		

> WHAT OHIO ONE?????????????????   :shock:   Did I miss something??? k



it is put on by volunteers of the ohio soapers group ( they are a yahoo chat group).

other then that i don't know to much about it. except the they have the location plotted for next years meet up already. seems the location changes every year ( this was number 10) and is held where ever the organizer of that year lives.


----------



## Chay (May 1, 2008)

Gallerygirl, if you find any info about the one in Ohio let me know. I would be interested in going too if it isn't to far away.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 2, 2008)

It is over.    It was last weekend.  They are talkng about it on another forum.

ETA;  I just found this at another forum:

_Ohio Soapers Gathering 
April 26, 2008 
Strongsville, OH 
Registration through April 4th - $30 

http://www.ohiosoapers.com_


----------



## Birdie (May 13, 2008)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :!:  :!:  :!:  Is this just 4 days away!!??!?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## dragonfly princess (May 13, 2008)

CRAP!!!  Guess I should start thinking about what I am takin with me then huh?  I am so excited I almost peed!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 13, 2008)

We're leaving Thursday morning.  We will be in Franklin and checking into our hotel by 8PM.  Thursday is our 26th anniversary.  Today and tomorrow super busy getting stock together.  I am unveiling a new soap mold line, TOG Silicone Liners in Wood with Top!  We are going to have a great time!   

Paul


----------



## gallerygirl (May 13, 2008)

okay, I admit it....I'm jealous :cry:   I want to go to TN.   I know you will all have a wonderful time and come back and fill us in!  Praying traveling mercies on you each!  k


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 13, 2008)

Thanks K!    I'll take, or my wife will take lots of pictures and I'll post some of them.  She is going to tape my demo on my method of doing RTCP using RTGM and RT lye solution.  I'm posting that on U-Tube. 

?Thanks again, I am so excited.  I get to meet Dragon Fly Princess and Birdie.  I've known Birdie from other forums for several years. 8)  DFP is, or should I say been draftee to assist me during my demo.   

Paul :wink:


----------



## digit (May 16, 2008)

I am not sitting here green with jealousy. Nope, I am not. Not even a bit. 

So, I can not be there drooling over the new togs, wonderful scents, dreamy soaps, fab ideas and just plain fun.

Nope, the rain and litter box are just fine with me here.  :roll: 

*NOT!!! *Check in and give us a crumb!! Let me live vicariously though your excitement. Whine!!!!! Puuuuulease.

Digit   

PS Happy anniversary Paul & Phyllis!!!!!!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Digit! :wink:  8)   We got to Franklin last night about 8.  We wen t downtown this morning to do some antique shopping, and spent about 45 minutes talking to a soaper who has a shop downtown.  He is British, his name also Paul! :shock:   Back at the hotel now and getting ready to meet DFP and the rest of the group at the mall at 5.  Tomorrow is going to be so much fun!!!   8)  :wink: 

Paul :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 19, 2008)

This weekend was a blast!  We had such a fun time in Franklin.  Birdie was the perfect hostess.  All I can say is my friend DFW is even more fun and crazy in person.   

More later.....

Paul :wink:


----------

